# FITNESS and NUTRITION FORUM > WORKOUT AND TRAINING >  Anyone want a family and friends discount for LA finess?

## MercuryEvo

Hey guys, I recently started working at LA Fitness and they have a sick family and friends referral program. It's $25 initiation and you get the current cheapest monthly fee your state has. The bonus is the free guest privileges and free racquetball court service. Here in NY, members are paying over $100 a month with these features and with the discount it's $44.99. I figured I'd extend the offer to the forum because alot of people on here help me out all the time. This deal beats anything you'll get when walking in (if you really want the guest privileges)

Go to www.lafitness.com/friendsandfamily and use discount code 1901131.

----------


## Nooomoto

THats not really that awesome, dude. In FL we pay $37.50 a month and get everything included.

----------


## MercuryEvo

I know. Its $44.99 here in NY. In FL it's $29.99 for everything if you use my discount. And are you sure you get the guest privileges for that price too? Even if you do, $29.99 is still better but I don't think you get the guest privs for $37.50

----------


## itzdee

hey mercury. i'm ready to sign up with your la fitness. but i live in CA though. can i sign up online?

----------


## jackjohnson

Friends and Family Coupon Code- (promo code: 1889736)
Only $25 Enrollment on $29.99/mo Unlimited Membership! ($175 savings!)

-Free Guest Privileges! Bring 1 or 2 people with you for free every time you come to the club.
Normally guest privileges cost $30/mo per person! ($60/mo savings!)

-Free Racquetball Privileges! Normally costs $10/mo! ($10/mo savings!)

-Membership is month to month and is only $29.99 per month.

-Membership is a Nationwide membership that will give you access to any LA Fitness in the nation except Signature clubs and NY(Signature and NY slightly more)

Go to lafitness .com/ friendsandfamily

For coupon code enter 1889736
Then follow instructions to sign up.

----------

